

Strong opinions, weakly held. - peteforde
http://unspace.ca/blog/strong-opinions-weakly-held/

======
kenjackson
I think a key statement is missing from this which is that the opinions should
only be weakly held in the face of little information. Once you have
convincing evidence, you should also hold your opinion strongly.

~~~
vicaya
People should only have strong opinions because they have convincing evidence.
The point of the statement is that despite the fact you have convincing
evidence from your perspective, you need to consider the possibility that your
perspective is biased and that your opinions maybe invalidated as the problem
scope and externalities evolve.

It's very hard to work with people with strongly held opinions, especially
when there are more than one such people in your group.

------
shasta
"It's a deer". Blam blam blam. "Oh, sorry dude"

Sometimes you need to sure.

